# Questions for Dirty Kids



## OstrichJockey (Sep 14, 2015)

In terms of both actual dirt and genital stank, what is the maximum acceptable level of dirtiness?

That is relying on the assumption that at some point, for most, it becomes a concern. 

How, then, do you get clean?

I haven't gotten this deep into conversation with a Dirty Kid in person and this premise has always vexed me. Enlighten me.


----------



## Deleted member 11392 (Sep 14, 2015)

Being a dirty kid is..... I don't fucking know. This is a strange question but maybe not an all together stupid one.

I think you just get dirty without trying hard from traveling, sleeping outside, riding trains, not wanting or needing to fork over money for motel rooms.

Yeah, it's become a term. I don't use it, not am I ashamed to be dirty from time to time. I'm a fucking adult thought, not a kid.

If you're at the point where you piss yourself and have dog shit on you and don't care, you have a problem. I have met people like this. A little dirt under your fingernails and a week without a shower isn't gonna kill you.

I think this is a reaction to mainstream society emphasizing hygiene that isn't actually hygiene, and embarrassment of class more than anything. I relished in this when I was a teenager. Now, I like showers.


----------



## OstrichJockey (Sep 14, 2015)

Dumbass said:


> Being a dirty kid is..... I don't fucking know. This is a strange question but maybe not an all together stupid one.
> 
> I think you just get dirty without trying hard from traveling, sleeping outside, riding trains, not wanting or needing to fork over money for motel rooms.
> 
> ...


I'm asking out of curiosity, without any intent of being judgmental. More of a case study on the success of Dirty Kids in the society we live in; obviously, you're less likely to get run off from a store front if you _don't smell like Bigfoot's dick._


----------



## Kim Chee (Sep 14, 2015)

For me: balls and ass must remain stench free. It isn't because they will be presented to anyone, it is just my own rule. I will make time to clean all parts if those two smell whether other parts stink or not.

Hands and face are cleaned regularly, hopefully before showing readily identifiable signs of being filthy.

Feet are badass and I will do whatever I necessary to keep them well.

A shower, the ocean, running water, pond and a sink have all been useful to me in staying clean.


----------



## MirandaLeigh (Sep 14, 2015)

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B005JWQY40/
I use these for the stanky parts. Legs and arms I don't care about but I keep the lady bits and pits clean everyday. And my face maybe every second day haha.


----------



## creature (Sep 14, 2015)

for me, being 'dirty' isn't about *being* dirty..

it's about freedom being so important that there is a willingness to ferment, rather than be enslaved by what is required to maintain a constant 'norm' of 'non-dirtieness'..

people who just go skanky aren't dirty..
they're just fucking skanky..

people who go a week or two without bathing because hot water, without undue stealth, is hard to find are justifiably dirty..

unfortunately the fact that the norms are despised sometimes leads to a misunderstanding about some basic items of hygine.. wash yer hands, even if all you have is cold water, especially when sharing food.
rinse your mouth out, even if it's cold water, after you eat..
that's just respect for the requirements of health..

you can't travel well when yer sick, or someone with you is sick..

i mean, i pick up just about everyone, but i'm way more prone to give someone a ride who has a clean face..

although..

one of the most enlightend humans i ever met had hands stained filthy & ate from park garbage cans..

& i mean *enlightened*..

if i ever get where he was / is, i might have an idea of what all this shit is about..


----------



## CelticWanderer (Sep 14, 2015)

there's a difference between being dirty and being filthy


----------



## Durp (Sep 14, 2015)

I guess its a generational thing? I've tramped harder than a lot of folks and manage to keep clean. I fucking hate being sick. Washed my balls in more than a few rest stop sinks. Swimming counts as bathing too....


----------



## creature (Sep 14, 2015)

fer sur.


----------



## Desperado Deluxe (Sep 15, 2015)

The term "dirty kid" is basically a vague generalization used to draw association. It doesn't really mean your all that dirty. It does originate from being generally dirtier than other people due to differences in lifestyle such as camping out, dumpster diving, or other various activities.


----------



## psychofoamer (Sep 15, 2015)

Take a shower


----------



## Hillbilly Castro (Sep 16, 2015)

I think it's a catch-22. the cleaner you are, the easier it is to sneak into places to shower. so I just shower a lot and barring that, swim in lakes and rivers.


----------

